# Calling on Alexa at the wrong times....



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My little Buick has a voice command system for the radio and navigation. I use that to change the channel on the radio and a few other things. Several times I have caught myself saying  "Alexa, tune XM 7"

The other night I was watching a Blu-ray disc on TV when the phone rang.  I popped out "Alexa stop" and repeated myself when the TV didn't pause!

Anyone else get too accustomed to their Echo?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't have an Echo - but that's a cute story.
I have an Android phone that you can just double-tap the screen to turn it on or off. I find myself constantly double-tapping other devices and get ticked-off when they aren't turning on.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Something kind of similar.  I was looking out my window here at home when something interesting went by.  What was that?  I grabbed my TiVo remote to rewind!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I pressed and held while reading once to get the definition of a word. Didn't work so well - it was a DTB.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Echo's downstairs, bedroom's upstairs.  Sometimes I'd like to wake up in the middle of the night and wish I could ask her what time it was. Not that hubby would like it! 

Also... the cable adapter thingie in the bedroom doesn't allow for rewinds. Both hubby and I have tried to go back to something we've heard on the TV... but to no avail!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Sandpiper...if only we could rewind life.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Sandpiper...if only we could rewind life.


That would be nice.  Choose the times to go back to though.


----------

